# Compulsive Lier



## Soundblaster

my husband is addicted to lying about everything to create a false image about himself...he avoids situations which is confrontational eventually when i figure out that he has been lying so far... how do i create a situation where he doesn't lie...or forced to lie.


----------



## whyminvrsatsfd

that is actually a personality disorder. Usually narcissistic or borderline personality disorders. It becomes addictive because lying is more comfortable and avoids arguments. Its very hard to get them to recognize its a problem, because most of the time they dont see what it does to others. If he gets counselling, he may stop. But more than likely he wont. You have to figure out if you can live with not being able to believe your husband. It really stems from very low self esteem. Good luck to you. When someone has a disorder, it can be very frustrating while you wonder "why cant he just stop". :0(


----------



## AshStar

I have the same problem with my husband. He lies to everyone around him...makes up fake statistics and drags other peoples name into a conversation to try to "back up" his lie. Its infuriating to me and others around us. We were in counceling, but have stopped going...


----------



## amanda1959

****ing leave


----------



## turnera

Tell him he either goes into long-term therapy or you're leaving him.


----------



## Trouble

Soundblaster,

I'm not sure if there is a way to help your husband tell the truth. My marriage dissolved because of my ex having the same issue. I couldn't handle it, he lied about everything, including the things I could prove immediately were untruthful. I always joke and say that man would lie and tell you the sky was red. Because of that relationship I have learned to loathe lying and consider the utmost form of disrespect. 

I may have given up too early, but I was young and couldn't handle it. If you are strong enough to handle this issue and willing to stand by him through whatever it takes to help him, than you should do it. Try to see what kind of professional help you can seek for him, or the both of you. Express to him how much it hurts you and how it makes you feel. 

However you find to deal with this, I wish you the best of luck.


----------

